
Film and TV makers debut new feature to end the “soap opera effect” scourge - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/08/film-tv-makers-debut-new-feature-to-end-the-soap-opera-effect-scourge/
======
gwbas1c
> Motion smoothing in particular has drawn the ire of film buffs and
> filmmakers alike, as it produces unnatural movement that is radically
> different from that which was intended and often even creates distracting
> artifacts in the image. Many TVs ship with it automatically enabled, and
> while it can leave a positive impression when watching video content at 60
> frames per second (such as sports broadcasts), it is a poor fit for movies.

Wonderful!

I bought my first flatscreen when this effect came out and it. It was a
feature that tacked on about $1-2k onto the price tag. In the store, I looked
at the TVs with it on and immediately thought "oh hell no" and bought a
cheaper TV that looked better.

I've since bought a few TVs where motion smoothing is default, and the FIRST
thing I do is turn it off.

